# Must Sell/Rent Homestead in SW Missouri



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Well the lady who signed a contract with us that she would buy our property just skipped out on us by sending the key in the mail without any explanation.

So, we have this property that must be sold or rent-to-own immediately. Sale price is $124,900, but we're willing to consider all offers within reason. Rent-to-own price is negotiable with down payment. 

We were setting up this property to be a self-sufficient homestead.

Here's my previous post with an explanation: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/real-estate/436660-sw-missouri-homestead.html


----------

